# auto-emailer like an autodialer?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seems by now that someone probably make a little box you can hang on the wall, run a network cable into it, and some switched contact wires, and it will automatically send a specified email to people or a distribution list during any type of 'alarm' event (or whatever event switched the contacts). Much like an autodialer, but an auto-emailer. 

Anyone know of a little box like that on the market?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

They do make them, however I'm on my phone right now so when I get a chance and get on a computer I'll post up some links. I'm currently working on a project like this at work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool. 

...and it also must cost less than 49 bucks. :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was just kidding about the 49 bucks.

The only thing I can find so far is the RACO alarm agent, and it's waaaay overkill for what I need.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Not really that I know of, I don't know why though it would be simple enough to do. All I have is the Raco or I set up email alarms through a SCADA controller/system.

I think Omega makes some sort of dialer that can send emails but I think it's a temperature alarm type of thing and I think it's like $800.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought I posted but it appears it didn't go through. One option would be Arduino. If you're good with electronics. It's basically a processor that you can program to do all sorts of things. That would be the cheapest route, but would require knowledge of the language it uses and stuff. 

APC makes some devices that you can connect different modules and relays to that if a variable changes it'll e-mail you also.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Not really that I know of, I don't know why though it would be simple enough to do. All I have is the Raco or I set up email alarms through a SCADA controller/system.
> 
> I think Omega makes some sort of dialer that can send emails but I think it's a temperature alarm type of thing and I think it's like $800.


 its 129 from tempalert


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JohnR said:


> its 129 from tempalert


Yeah but that one is just a temp sensor, I'm thinking Marc want's something that can do dry contacts too. And probably one that doesn't need a PC to work.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I know, I am thnking that no matter what, you will need some type of PC even if it is just a linux thin client to run the protocols. Wish I knew what you would call something like that, I am sure someone makes it too, just need the proper keywords.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Try this from Avtech, they have many other products for monitoring.
The 4E version only has 1 dry contact input.
The 11E version has the ability for 8 dry contact input.

I have done a lot of research into monitoring for data centers and found this system to be the lowest cost.

If you want dial out monitoring look into Sensaphone.
Look at the Web600.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

tkb said:


> Try this from Avtech, they have many other products for monitoring.
> The 4E version only has 1 dry contact input.
> The 11E version has the ability for 8 dry contact input.
> 
> ...


That Avtech gadget looks exactly like what I envisioned. Thanks!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

tkb said:


> Try this from Avtech, they have many other products for monitoring.
> The 4E version only has 1 dry contact input.
> The 11E version has the ability for 8 dry contact input.


Huh that's way cheaper than Omega's version. I'm using Avtech's if I ever need one.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Posting in here so I can come back to it later.

~Matt


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Seems by now that someone probably make a little box you can hang on the wall, run a network cable into it, and some switched contact wires, and it will automatically send a specified email to people or a distribution list during any type of 'alarm' event (or whatever event switched the contacts). Much like an autodialer, but an auto-emailer.
> 
> Anyone know of a little box like that on the market?




http://www.sensaphone.com/

Check the web 600.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ive never done it but a micrologix can do it 
http://php.ptagis.org/wiki/index.php/SOP_Micrologix_Email

tom


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

most modern plc can do it.


----------

